

Free Five Second User Testing - auston
http://fivesecondtest.com/

======
rrhyne
This is farking great! It needs some usability fixes but what I really want to
know is...

WHY AREN'T THEY CHARGING ME to make tests!?!??!

Don't give this away for free! Maybe I could earn credits by taking tests, but
please, make some money on this!

I guess they need lots of tests to make it work... but they should offer pro
level features? Say, you get 5 feedbacks for free, all of them on
subscription. You could also pay per test for all reasults.

This could be a low maintenance gold mine.

------
petercooper
Found it quite fun to do several of these actually - almost like a game :) It
helps you spot things or realize what things you're doing wrong in your own
designs by just rating others.

